# It's been a long two years, but worth every minute.



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Two years ago I started letting my hair grow for Locs Of Love. I recieved several Smart A## remarks. And had a couple drunks were going to cut it. Other than my family there was one group of people I was concerned about offending with the long hair. That was the most sincere, caring and generous people I have ever met. The people who attended the 2014 MWST. Last night they cut 11 inches of hair from me. I hope the hair helps someone to feel a little better. Best wishes to all of you in the Forum


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

A generous endeavor You completed  Gives new meaning to the phrase (to give of ones self) Congratulations


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that was a very selfless thing you did,my son donated his pony tail 3 yrs ago,he was awarded his eagle scout after 11 yrs of working towards it right before his ceremony we went to my best friends moms beauty shop they cut it and sent it to locks of love,again Tag that was a very cool thing you did for the kids :headbang:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your Son is one amazing young Man bigron. Someone his age to think and share with others is amazing. Stories like your Sons should make the headline news, not all the bad news we see. He sounds like a very special young Man.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Tag said:


> Your Son is one amazing young Man bigron. Someone his age to think and share with others is amazing. Stories like your Sons should make the headline news, not all the bad news we see. He sounds like a very special young Man.


he's a amazing young man he's a full time college student and works full time and pays his own way through college,other than a few grants he has payed his own way,next month he wants to take the civil service exam he wants to get a job at the post office working with there computers and tracking systems


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done Tag....All for a great cause....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This Forum has several awesome families, I hope to meet more of them this summer at the MWST. Bigron you should also be proud of yourself, you done a great job raising your Son.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great charitable deed you did .

as a fellow male of the long hair club. ive also had some guys tell me crap for it. last guy that did kept calling me "cute" names and actually said that if i want to be a man, he can make me into one. i laughed cause he was the one coming off as "gay". anyways, after his hand found my butt, my fist found his face quite a few times.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job and for a great cause Bud! Now, if you have any left over and want to do some seed work. I have a shiny pasture on top of my head that REALLY needs some sprouts!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job Tag!!!!! indeed well done! You are a great person

Volp


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. Good for you Imperial, sometimes it takes a little hands on to get your point across. I've never judged people. by there appearance, so I had a tough time when I was confronted about the hair.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Well done. Now how about a pic of the new you? A before and after?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Disclaimer!!!!!! The following pictures may be offensive to some. If so, blame Beanflip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My compliments to your barber.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Love got more than one Lock out of that donation, Tag! That's pretty impressive for just two year's growth, too....

Do you miss it? I used to have hair down to my ass, but then I donated blood for the first time in my life at a drive the Red Cross had on my college campus; right afterwards, going back to my place, instead of turning down my street, I turned into the parking lot of a "supercuts" on the corner & had them shave it all off -right down to the scalp. The thought never crossed my mind to cut it, & I blame the spontaneity of it all on the loss of blood. They asked if they could donate it to locks of love, & I said sure.

Anyways, 15 years later, & I still miss it. If it didn't take such a long time I'd grow it out again...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There will always be part of me that will miss the hair, but not enough to do it again. Well at least not right now. I had long hair in the late sixties, but that caused issues with a couple people I thought were my friends. I ended up cutting it for a job. Since I didn't actually know anyone other than the McClures at the MWST there was one person I was afraid if offending with the hair, That was Bill Hays, over the past few years the Hays have meant more to me than they will ever know. They have been very helpful in helping me progress in slingshot shooting. I respect and agree 100% with Bills values and opinions on life in general. We need more families like the Hays and McClures thanks to everyone in the Forum


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

If anybody is shallow enough to judge you by your hair Tag, then they have no right calling you a friend. Awesome donation buddy.wicked cool


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

My hat is off to you, Sir.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm growing my hair out too. I could give a rats about what anyone says. Good for you man. Somebody WILL be thankful for it.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That was a very kind thing to do, Tag.

I guess they don't have a charity that is similar to Locks of Love that is for men who can't grow a beard? If so, there's another donation for 'ya! :rofl:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

LOL


----------

